# Steel vs Carbon forks



## register (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking to convert my Specialized Fuse to rigid. Debating on whether to go Vassago Odis steel fork or Whisky no. 9 Carbon fork. Worried about having to be gentle with the carbon. Tend to push hard and wreck hard in the process. Afraid I will scratch the Carbon and ruin it. On the other hand the steel fork is not really that much lighter than my Fox 34 my bike came with. Appreciate any feedback you might have.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

My experience, 5 years on steel and 7 on carbon. I have broken 1 steel fork, a raleigh XXIX, I used salsa cromoto grandes after that. Switched to carbon forks and no complaints, I really beat on them too. They are really light and strong and if a rock hits it the wrong way I could be singing a different tune, but my experience so far is I will keep buying them. I have used A factory trek bowie fork and Tandell china forks. If I had cash I would have another whisky, niner or enve.....


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

if you scratch a carbon fork, that's not a big deal

if you crunch it, that's a bigger deal

if the carbon has internal flaws from factory, you'll never know until it fails...like anything

just ride it and if you have any diggers, even minor ones, be sure to inspect
all around the fork for any new marks/cracks...and be sure to pop off stem and 
drop steerer out bottom to inspect that once in a while


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

They both have their merits. I own and ride both.

The carbon forks are plenty strong in my experience. I'm 210lbs, not gentle, and have never had a problem with my Whiskey fork on my 29er, cross bike, or my gravel bike. But carbon forks are spendy!

A good steel fork will ride really nice and remove any concerns about durability, with a weight penalty. Cheaper off the shelf options. 

Perfect compromise? Custom steel fork for ~$500. Plus you get to pick the color. You will probably have to wait a few months to get it though.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I have two ENVE's (came with two used bikes that I purchased) and two Niner carbon forks- main reason is because they are stiffer and lighter. One Salsa cromodo grande steel fork remains. 

Had a Niner steel fork that rode on SS 29er for years and finally parted with it (for one of the lighter/stiffer Niner carbon forks). I run 3.0 tires with all of them (and occasionally wider with the Salsa).


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

edubfromktown said:


> I have two ENVE's (came with two used bikes that I purchased) and two Niner carbon forks- main reason is because they are stiffer and lighter.


So you're saying the Niner carbon rigid forks are lighter and stiffer than ENVE? Stiffer in what way...harsher?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I put a ton of miles on a Whisky fork and never had any issues with it. I really liked that fork. I actually had a Vassago ODIS on the bike before the Whisky and that was an awful fork. Rode stiff like a Surly fork and weighed a ton.


----------

